
Where’s #Music For Android? Why We're Still Going iOS 1st - swohns
http://techcrunch.com/2013/04/18/wheres-twitter-music-for-android-why-todays-tech-companies-are-still-going-ios-first/
======
w1ntermute
This is a great opportunity for Android devs. Just watch as an iPhone app
becomes really popular, and then recreate it on Android before the original
app makers even think about considering doing an Android port. Sort of what
like the Samwer brothers have done with Rocket Internet:
[http://gigaom.com/2012/04/11/revealed-the-full-extent-of-
the...](http://gigaom.com/2012/04/11/revealed-the-full-extent-of-the-rocket-
clone-empire/)

------
rajksarkar
One thing this article fails to mention is the wide range of Android devices
which makes testing harder. It is much easier to test and launch an iOS app vs
Android app.

BTW, SendHub is hiring! We are looking for iOS/Android developers

~~~
w1ntermute
> One thing this article fails to mention is the wide range of Android devices
> which makes testing harder. It is much easier to test and launch an iOS app
> vs Android app.

Bullshit. I'm an Android dev and unless you're dealing with low-level hardware
stuff, this is not an issue. I've done both high level stuff and low level
stuff, so I've seen the difference.

And even if you are doing low-level hardware stuff (like you might for some
intensive games), there's nothing stopping you from targeting a handful of the
most popular Android devices and then expanding from there. You can restrict
which devices your app will show up for on the Play Store.

